# screw-on fish-eye 'filters'



## Gordie44 (Apr 6, 2009)

has anyone used one of these?

0.18x SUPER FISHEYE LENS FOR SONY ALPHA A900 A700 A100 - eBay (item 110364182608 end time Apr-13-09 21:18:35 PDT)

any good?


----------



## wamguy89 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have one made by Phoenix which I like a lot...  You can see the results on my flickr/myspace, etc...  It comes with different sized rings for different filter sizes...  I like it a lot, personally.


----------



## Gordie44 (Apr 6, 2009)

wamguy89 said:


> I have one made by Phoenix which I like a lot...  You can see the results on my flickr/myspace, etc...  It comes with different sized rings for different filter sizes...  I like it a lot, personally.



would you be able to stand in the corner of a room and be able to capture almost all of the room in a single frame?


----------



## wamguy89 (Apr 6, 2009)

I would say so.  On my myspace you can see photos of the band "The Man Eating Camels" where I captured the whole band with the fisheye.  The only thing is that the sides of the pictures start to distort when you zoom in, but this happens with most fisheyes...  Especially cheap screw on ones...  Haha  Good luck, though!  Spending $60 or $70 is better than $2,000...


----------



## Gordie44 (Apr 6, 2009)

allright thanks man!


----------



## wamguy89 (Apr 7, 2009)

No problem.  Hopefully it'll work out for you!


----------

